# Gore Xenon Race or Endura FS-260 or ?



## dwl (Mar 4, 2012)

I've got 2 centuries in the next 2 weeks and I'm in the market for bib shorts. I'm looking for durability and comfort on long rides. obviously. Also must be comfortable in the heat of the summer(95F). Assos would be on my list if my browser would let me access the sizing options on the factory outlet website. I guess I could order them at work since I have no problem there. Assos T Fi.Mille_s5 longLeg Bib Shorts. Anyways, I'm leaning towards the Xenon's since I have most of the Xenon kit and have been happy with my other Gore bibs. The only negative for me the virtual see through mesh on the back side.

Any other recommendations?


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

The Mille_S5's are amazing. I'd figure out a way to get those. Try ordering on your phone?


----------

